# CdnTiger's currently underused gear



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm currently in the (long, drawn out) process of building a dedicated theatre room, so my equipment is either in a temporary setup to provide the absolute basics, or waiting in a box for the glorious day when it can be installed in its proper place. My gear, some of which will be replaced when the theatre is ready for prime time is:

Pre/pro: Pioneer VSX-D914 (6.1 Receiver with 110 W/channel)

Amp: Parasound 5250 (5 channel amp with 250 W/channel)

DVD player: Oppo DV-970HD (Pioneer DV-578A in storage) - both universal players capable of handling DVD-Audio and SACD

VCR: Toshiba M625 (ummm, why do I still have a VCR?!)

TV: Toshiba HF85 (34" widescreen CRT HDTV)

Front L/R speakers: PSB Stratus Goldi

Centre speaker: PSB Stratus C6i

Surround L/R speakers: PSB Image S50

Subwoofer: Axiom Audio EP-600 (600W amp, 12" woofer, horizontal configuration)

Cables are a mix from Monoprice and Blue Jeans Cable


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey Tig, looks nice. Post some pics when you get the theater done.

Matteo


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I know how it feels to have your system half pieced together, thats the state i'm in now. actually worse i don't even have mine setup at all anymore due to my 1 year old twins getting curious about whats behind those cloth things (speaker grills) or what does that button do. Just terrible i tell ya, not fair. ''MY'' theater room is on the way soon tho i hope.


----------



## CdnTiger (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for the words of encouragement, guys. Matteo, I'll probably post pics while in progress, hoping someone will catch a snafu I missed in my plans! Currently I've got stud walls up and am wiring and trying to decide whether to go with Grafik Eye (IR control) or Insteon (RF control) for remote controlled lighting scenes. 

I do consider myself lucky to be able to enjoy some of my gear in the main living room, even if in a far less than ideal setup. No kids for me, and I don't yet have a wife to veto my plans, so I've got nobody to blame but myself if the theatre doesn't turn out like I'd like. Actually, my g/f wants me to just hurry up and finish the renos already. Not because she's particularly gung ho on home theatre, but she suspects it may be why I haven't proposed to her yet! She doesn't know it yet, but the wheels are in motion... and the theatre won't be done before.


----------

